# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  for optical students

## Optom

Hello,

Optical students may find "The Joy of Visual Perception: A Web Book"interesting.Link is: http://www.yorku.ca/eye/

Regards,
Optom

----------

